# Recent website and technology outages



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Yesterday it was Verizon text messaging. Last night, it was gmail/drive/youtube. Today it's Instagram/Facebook. All of these sites or services either had/have outages, or partial loss of function over the past 24 hours or so. Makes you wonder if it could be a coincidence or not...


----------



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

I noticed Googles outage last night, it was weird too because they didn't show any outages on their reporting site.

China?

At least TLF still works.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I, too, wonder if it's one of the handful of other countries that tries to hack us. But we can't jump to conclusions.

If you search "facebook and instagram down", it's all over the news results. Same with gmail/drive/youtube last night. One news article says facebook was doing maintenance. Ok, but was that due to an issue that cropped up?

I remember being on a plane one time a few years ago, while the airline's servers were having trouble due to a Verizon data center outage.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Often times it's a DNS issue.


----------

